# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Alexa Custom Assistant, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

alexacustomassistant.com

build.amazonalexadev.com/Alexa-Custom-Assistant-Registration.html

github.com/alexa/alexa-auto-sdk

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS)

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Custom Assistant

Jan 15, 2021




> Alexa Custom Assistant is a comprehensive new solution that lets device makers and service providers create intelligent assistants, tailored to their brand personality and customer needs. It is built directly on Alexa technology, providing any company access to world class, always-improving voice AI technology, customized with unique wake word, voice, skills, and capabilities. The Alexa Custom Assistant reduces the cost and complexity of building intelligent assistants into automobiles, consumer electronics, mobile applications, smart properties, video games, and a variety of other digital experiences.


"For the first time, Amazon enables companies to access Alexa’s advanced AI to build their own intelligent assistants with Alexa Custom Assistant; Fiat Chrysler Automobiles is the first Automotive OEM to implement in vehicles"

by Ned Curic
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon built a customized Alexa assistant that’s coming to cars"
It lets any company build an AI assistant with unique wake words, voices and more.

by Steve Dent
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Alexa Custom Assistant | #strategyhacker Update

Jan 15, 2021




> Everyone wants to control everything with their voice. Voice assistants are hard to build, and they require big investments in engineering. It should surprise no one that Amazon just launched Alexa Custom Assistant: a service that lets automakers and device manufacturers build their own digital assistants using Amazon’s Alexa technology. Fiat Chrysler will be the first automaker to use the service to develop its own digital assistant for select vehicles.
> 
> What does this mean for Apple CarPlay? Amazon, Google, and Apple are all working hard to get carmakers to integrate their technologies into in-car infotainment systems. Big tech will do what big tech does. Big auto will do what it does. Who will benefit most from these partnerships?



"Alexa Custom Assistant"

by Shelly Palmer
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon opens Alexa AI tech for the first time so car makers can build custom assistants"
Amazon is letting automakers tailor custom voice experiences using its AI platform

by Nick Statt
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s Alexa Custom Assistant will allow companies to create custom voice assistants"

by  Brandon Russell
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Debuts ‘Alexa Custom Assistant’ for Building Branded Voice Assistants Starting With Fiat Chrysler"

by Eric Hal Schwartz
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Alexa Custom Assistant headed to FCA cars first"
The Alexa Custom Assistant will coexist with FCA's own voice assistant, and the new technology will let other carmakers do specific things with the tech.

by Sean Szymkowski
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon opens Alexa's advanced AI for firms to build their own assistants"
The 'Alexa Custom Assistant' is now available anywhere Alexa is supported, including in India

January 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Qualcomm and Amazon Deepen Strategic Engagement with the Pre-Integration of Alexa Custom Assistant with Snapdragon Automotive Cockpit Platform"
Customizable Intelligent Assistant Provides Differentiated In-Vehicle Experiences for Convenience and Comfort

January 26, 2021

automotive, Qualcomm Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Garmin announces integration of Amazon’s Alexa Custom Assistant technology into Automotive OEM infotainment systems"
Garmin is first Tier 1 automotive supplier to integrate Alexa’s advanced AI technology in its infotainment solutions, allowing OEMs to build their own intelligent assistants

March 23, 2021

Garmin Ltd.

----------


## Airicist2

"Bring Alexa Multimodal Experiences to Life in the Vehicle with Alexa Auto SDK 4.0"

by Rob Lescaille
December 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing BMW's NEW Voice Experience with Amazon Alexa Technology | Amazon News

Sep 28, 2022




> BMW's new voice experience will be built with Alexa Custom Assistant—a comprehensive solution that makes it easy for BMW and other brands and device makers to create their own custom intelligent assistant—tailored to their brand personality and customer needs.


"BMW to build its next-generation voice experience on Alexa technology"

by Anes Hodzic
September 28, 2022

BMW

----------

